# Cyclo Benelux Shifters question...Mark 7 ?



## Dale Alan (Jan 22, 2016)

I have a couple questions on this Cyclo shifter,any help would be appreciated . Is this the proper shifter for the Mark 7 derailleurs ? If so,is it Mark 7 specific ?  I found an image that stated they go back as far as 1952,is that correct ? I found evidence from a catalog scan that showed 1958,would like to pin down the years so i have my facts straight. Thanks for any info.


----------



## T-Mar (Jan 26, 2016)

The Mk. 7 derailleur made it debut in 1957. The earliest date that I been able to conform for the double levers is 1955. They are not in the 1953 catalogue. They work with all Benelux derailleurs. Both the Mk. 7 derailleur and these levers survived until at least 1962, possibly later.


----------



## Dale Alan (Jan 26, 2016)

Thank you T-Mar,I appreciate the info.


----------

